# Suggestion for improvement to ASX Stock Chat



## JeSSica WaBBit (28 June 2008)

Hi Joe,

just a suggestion to add a search by stock code option to the main screen inside the area that says A-H, I-P, Q-Z. This would save going into one of these options and make it quicker to find the stock you are interested in.

I know you have the 'search' function at the top of the screen but that picks up everything, you need one specifically for stocks.

If you put on in where i have suggested, it would be very quick to type in the three letter code and 'bingo' straight into the thread for that stock.

Anyways, leave you to think about it Joe.

Keep up the good work the site is a gem.


JW


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2008)

Hi JW,

Every forum has its own search which only searches that particular forum (see attachment), so it's easier to find threads within specific forums.

The problem with having people enter the ASX code in the search box and then going directly into the main thread on that particular stock is that on ASF sometimes there is more than one thread on a stock, as we regularly have threads involving mergers, takeovers and other specific queries about various ASX listed companies. I will, however, look and see if there is any way to refine searches further.

More tips on using the site search function here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8380


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (29 June 2008)

No worries Joe.

I see a use for both search functions but i feel a stock code specific search function imbedded into the section directly in the area with A-H, I-P, Q-Z would be very useful and take you directly to the stock you are intersted in nice and quick.

It wouldnt matter if there were more than one topic on that stock so long as they all fell into the stock code catagory, which i assume they would. Each thread would then be shown and you scroll to the thread of intrest.

You see i am lazy Joe, i know your search function can filter out what i want but it requires a few extra clicks and some effort. Lazy little wabbit.

So that said, i'll make my way back to the Commodities thread to see if i can entice any more punters to wager cartons of beer on their vocal predictions about the oil futures price.

JW


----------

